# Middletown NJ



## CHPL (Oct 26, 2003)

Is there anyone servicing this area that is looking for accounts?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

Yes.
I service the Middletown and Marlboro areas currently. What can I do for you?


----------



## CHPL (Oct 26, 2003)

*middletown*



[email protected];372174 said:


> Yes.
> I service the Middletown and Marlboro areas currently. What can I do for you?


I'll give you a call later this evening, but here's the general run down. The phone book messed up my listed address so therefore I receive calls for plowing, landscaping and lawn maintenance for that area often. When I tell them we don't cover that area they almost always ask if we know someone to call. All the yellow pages sites pick up on the address from verizon and now yellow book, yahoo etc have my address in middletown instead of where i live in cape may county. On thursday we had 4 calls for plowing. If your interested I'll pass along your info so they can call you.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

Yes, I am very interested. If you don't mind, give me a call when you get a chance to go over the details. I can also call you if you PM me your phone number.
Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

i service the area as well 

732 501 2954 share the wealth


----------



## CHPL (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm leaving for the hardscape show in AC in a minute , so i'll call you later this evening or at the latest tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

CHPL;372266 said:


> I'm leaving for the hardscape show in AC in a minute , so i'll call you later this evening or at the latest tomorrow.


Great. Talk to you then. Enjoy the show.


----------

